# Desperate for advice



## Goldie29 (Jan 9, 2016)

After much research we are looking for an apricot cockapoo but living on the south coast are having real difficulties finding good reliable breeders. We are wiling to travel but too far and the pup would have to travel home a long way. Also is a miniature cross better than a toy cross? Any advice on breeders would be welcome. We have looked at Doodlepets (mortgage needed) and Honeypei. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have any recommendations for down south, I am northwest and could give several for up north.
Keep researching, I'm sure someone will be able to recommend,
Don't rush to buy the puppy - make sure all is above board with the breeder for a healthy pup.
You should be paying between 650 - 900 max I would say?? 
How much are doodle pets requesting?
You shouldn't really be paying a premium for colour or ***.
Do you have a window allocated for when you can have puppy home and settled??


----------



## Goldie29 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Thanks*

We have been quoted £1100 for one and £1300 for an apricot one, although black ones are cheaper! We will keep looking.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I just have to needle in with an aggravation remark. I HATE it when the black's are a lower price than any other color. Both my Poos are black. Sami was reduced from $800 to $250, then to $200. I suspect mainly because he was jet black. He was 10 weeks old when I saw him and just could NOT resist him. Carley was listed as "merle" and has blond feet and chest. That being said (I feel better now) I am so happy to have my poos no matter what color they are. I was looking for a cream or red the second time around, but both of their faces sold me more than color did. I would throw caution to a breeder that bases her prices on color of the coat. I think that is sad. Best of luck in your search. If you could actually SEE a litter and the parents and papers with proper pre testing being done would be the ideal situation. I have noticed the breeder I got my two from is now selling black Cockapoos at reduced prices often. Shameful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Goldie29 said:


> We have been quoted £1100 for one and £1300 for an apricot one, although black ones are cheaper! We will keep looking.


In my opinion that breeder is trying their luck.
I got two different puppies from 2 different breeders.
One a miniature x English mix = black male
The other, a toy x american mix = red female.
Maybe as with many things down south, there is a price difference?? 
Those pups are way overpriced, maybe they are beautiful and healthy, but all the same very pricey, I paid £800 for each of mine, despite **** mix, colour.
Remember..... What colour you buy, may not be the colour you end up with, many cockapoos fade due to the poodle fading gene, my black poo has much grey and my dark red poo is now apricot,
I once met a women who had a beautiful sable poo puppy, but you could see after the first groom it would be a completely different colour, she did say what she had paid - I can't recall the exact amount - but it was extortionate!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Totally agree with Nanci....black Poos ( and black dogs in general) are wonderful. Really do not understand why people don't want them. I know in rescue centres black dogs are hardest to regime. Black dogs have wonderful glossy coats and beautiful limpid eyes. I love my black boy.....mind you I love my chocolate Poo too. Go buy a black one Goldie29. You won't regret it.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci... Don,t think blacks are any cheaper,i was looking for a black and could not find one , i love blacks,,but now that i have ginger i love her no matter what color she is ,all dog and all colors are beautiful


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I wonder why my word was **** out??
The only word I would of put there is their?? 
Please note no four letter words were used in that posting!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL I wanted a black dog!
Dot was reduced....

Sadly breeders are able to charge a premium for colours or gender because people are ready to pay. That said it seems to me that there are a lot of older pups available and I wonder whether the cockapoo market is beginning to reach saturation point?

I would not worry about travelling for a pup - if you find what you are looking for elsewhere. Dot's journey home was over 4 hours and she was fine.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

tinman what was the word i did not see any thing wrong there..any word that i can put in there that fits is ok to say


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I would be more focused on health and temperament than colour. I think any colour that you get you will be pleased with. OH really wanted a black dog and I am happy we got one. He doesn't show dirt or tear stains and his coat always looks dark and glossy. As for travel, we travelled with Bear 3 hours on the drive home and he slept the entire way.


----------



## Barbieg (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the black Cockapoos - have 2 myself. One is the puppy of the mom I breed.


----------



## becca.diana (Jan 19, 2016)

Goldie29 said:


> After much research we are looking for an apricot cockapoo but living on the south coast are having real difficulties finding good reliable breeders. We are wiling to travel but too far and the pup would have to travel home a long way. Also is a miniature cross better than a toy cross? Any advice on breeders would be welcome. We have looked at Doodlepets (mortgage needed) and Honeypei. Any recommendations?


Our first cockapoo, Flick, was a Honeypei pup, I can't speak more highly of how well they look after their dogs and bring up their pups. 

We thought so highly of them, we pick up our 2nd Honeypei cockapoo pup from them in 2 weeks time!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

There is a breeder in Kent who is charging £1600 for the next litter!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadly there will be enough souls who will pay that money believing that it guarantees their new dog will be particularly wonderful... 
And even more sadly there will be some people who decide to breed more cockapoos just to make money.


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Have you tried gorgeous4paws in Worthing. Casey has been really helpful and we are collecting our Cockapoo from her in a few weeks. We are visiting him on Saturday as well. Her current litter have all been sold or reserved but I beleive she is expecting another litter from different mum soon.

She has a Facebook page so is worth looking up and contacting...


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

£1600 is an obscene amount of money to charge for a puppy no matter how cute. I felt a bit bad not getting a rescue dog when we got our pup. I would expect the £1600 dog to do the housework and drive me around for that price!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

When I started looking for a puppy, I wanted a black poo. Ended up with my gorgeous apricot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

